# Burnout Paradise ATI-Problem



## elan-eo-akin (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Xtreme-Community,

ich habe seit gestern die Ultimate Box und leider reagiert mein ATI-Anzeigetreiber (atidvag) beim Start oft nicht. Nach den Firmen-Intros, kurz bevor man zum 1. Drücken aufgefordert wird passiert es, dass alles freezed und ich neustarten kann. Patch und neusten Catalyst habe ich bereits installiert.

Habe den No-Intro Fix probiert, nur leider funktioniert der nicht bei mir. 

Hat irgendeiner dazu ein Workarround? THX!


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

angaben zu deinem System wären gut also Graka Betriebssystem und sowas


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch!! Burnout gestartet und gewartet bis die Intros liefen bis zum Paradise City Ladebildschirm und nach ca. 5 Sekunden die Meldung "Grafikkarten Treiber funktioniert nicht und bleibt mit der Massage hängen! Danach durfte ich den 9.1 erneut rauf spielen bis es dann mal ging und am ende hatte ich nur noch Bluescreens und 1 ganzen Tag voller freude weil ich mein PC 2 mal formatieren durfte 

Seit dem habe ich das Game von meinem PC verbannt und in die Hölle geschickt


----------



## czyk0ne (11. Februar 2009)

SP3 .NET ähm DX9 Patch1001 alles soweit aktuell ????






-----
Ich selbst habe auch ne ATI und keine Probleme


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

Jup alles aktuell!! 

- ATI 9.1 Display Driver neu drauf gespielt
- Frame Network 2.0 war auch drauf
- Service Pack 3 ebenfalls
- aktuellste DX9 Version 

alles soweit aktuell und bis auf Burnout liefen bei mir auch alle anderen Games (CoD 4, Crysis, Tomb Raider Underworld, NfS Undercover, FIFA 09, Unreal Tournament III, F.E.A.R II usw.)! Nur dieses verdammte Burnout hatte maggen!!


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

Scheint ja komischerweise vermehrt bei ATIs aufzutreten als bei NV.


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

Sowas sollte überhaupt nicht passieren! 

Aber wenn es lief, dann lief es 1a! okay mit meinem 15" Philips TFT bin ich zwar auf 1024x768 beschränkt aber selbst mit AA 8x und Detail Level "Hoch" hatte ich Avg. 50 Fps und Max. 60 Fps! Der Minimal Wert lag bei ca. 37 Fps. Es lief also wirklich Top und Grafik war auch super aber diese Fehrlermeldungen und Bluescreens haben mir (nachdem ich die DEMO sowieso nach problemen 3 mal laden musste) den rest gegeben!


----------



## seiLaut (11. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Scheint ja komischerweise vermehrt bei ATIs aufzutreten als bei NV.


Vista und Ati, jedenfalls nutzen beide oben laut ihrem Profil Vista.
Da ich aber auch eine Ati und Vista habe, könnte es am 9.1 liegen. Ich nutze nämlich noch den 8.11, der läuft rund.


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Sowas sollte überhaupt nicht passieren!
> Aber wenn es lief, dann lief es 1a! okay mit meinem 15" Philips TFT bin ich zwar auf 1024x768 beschränkt aber selbst mit AA 8x und Detail Level "Hoch" hatte ich Avg. 50 Fps und Max. 60 Fps! Der Minimal Wert lag bei ca. 37 Fps. Es lief also wirklich Top und Grafik war auch super aber diese Fehrlermeldungen und Bluescreens haben mir (nachdem ich die DEMO sowieso nach problemen 3 mal laden musste) den rest gegeben!


Das liegt einfach, dass NV besser skaliert. Was hast du für eine CPU? 
Edit: Muss ich wohl überrannt haben
Ich habe einen E2200 und einen 22" LCD. Trotzdem liegen die fps Werte bei durchschnittlich 45-60 fps. Nie drunter.



seiLaut schrieb:


> Vista und Ati, jedenfalls nutzen beide oben laut ihrem Profil Vista.
> Da ich aber auch eine Ati und Vista habe, könnte es am 9.1 liegen. Ich nutze nämlich noch den 8.11, der läuft rund.


Treiberprobs sind bei ATI nichts neues.


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze WinXP 32 Bit und mein System steht in der Sig.! 

habe einen AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ (2,61 GHz)


----------



## Speedi (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiele es zwar auf nem nVidia-Based-PC, aber mein Burder zockt es auch mit ner ATI-Karte.
Sein System:

Q6600
HD4870 @ Catalyst 8.10
2 GB RAM
P5Q-PRO

Vielleicht liegt's am Treiber?
Er hat den nicht aktualisiert, weil imo so viele Fixes dazu installiert werden müssen, darauf hat er kein Bock^^


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## examdfan (15. Februar 2009)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit dem Absturz. 
Mein System 
Q6600 
HD2900Pro@XT
4 GB Gskill Ram 
GA P35 DS3 
Treiber sind alle Topaktuell 

Treiber habe ich schon alle durchtestet von 7.9-9.1 . Sogar mein Orginales Bios der 2900 Pro aber nix. 

Egal ob XP Vista/Vista64 immer das selbe . Sonst habe ich bei keinem anderen Spiel diese Prob. Ach ja vor dem Patch ging es komischer weise !


----------



## examdfan (16. Februar 2009)

Und noch was ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das bei einen Quadcore der letzte Core mit 100 Prozent läuft !


----------



## Darkness08 (16. Februar 2009)

ich habe auch eine ATI und habe den Catalyst 8.12 drauf vielleicht solltest du den mal probieren mit dem habe ich nämlich noch nie ein problem gehabt.


----------



## lowking (16. Februar 2009)

ich hab ne HD3870 mit catalyst 9.1 und alles läuft super


----------



## examdfan (16. Februar 2009)

Also kein offi Treiber von ATi lüppt zusammen mit BOP bei mir. Nun dachte ich mal warum kein gemoddeten Treiber testen. Und Siehe da mit dem DNA 8.12 lüppt zumindestens bis jetzt alles


----------

